# [EVDL] White Zombie vs Maserati Video on Youtube



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John.

That is awesome. I'll be linking to that 

We need some NEDRA style action in the UK

Keep pulling those amps !

Nikki



Sent from my iPhone.





> John Wayland <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello to All,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another Wayland classic...you and that little Datsun
have done more for electric car awareness than
anything or anyone else
good job
too bad we couldn't see you perform at Electric Dragin
heck we might even let a Corvett or other hot ICE come
just so you could beat them




> --- John Wayland <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello to All,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey John, Thats a most excellent adventure!!

Maserati Quattro-Porte Vs. Datsun Sia-Meese. (pronounced Dat-soon si-a-mees-ee)

I didn't quite catch the money thing. He wasn't making a wager was he? It sounded more like he was trying to buy 2 seconds, heh heh.......

Nice work on the video too. Might as well start working on your feature length film; Jackie Chan slapstick style, or maybe ala Fast & Furious. Looks like you'll have no problem finding talented fill ins for a crowd ;-)

Keep it up big guy and I may have to come down there so you can have some real competition.
That and keep an eye on your motor guy ;-P He seems to be getting unwieldy with that lighter and can of hair spray.



Later

Mike



----- Original Message -----
From: John Wayland <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, January 17, 2008 10:23 pm
Subject: [EVDL] White Zombie vs Maserati Video on Youtube
To: [email protected]

> Hello to All,
> 
> Last weekend my nephew Wil Christensen and I put together a fun 
> video I 
> thought fellow EVers might enjoy. It's from the last day of drag 
> racing 
> (August 25th) with White Zombie in 2007 when we took part in the 
> 'Street 
> Warriorz' races at PIR. Running on the heavy lead acid pack and 
> with the 
> extra weight of the 6 point roll bar, and with a not-too-healthy 
> Siamese 
> 8 motor (that blew on the very next race against the Z06 Vette) 
> the low 
> 12 second pass isn't one of our best ETs, but the race was still a 
> lot 
> of fun.
> 
> Make sure to have some high quality headphones plugged in to your 
> computer or if listening with a good set of speakers with 
> subwoofer 
> audio setup, crank up the volume!:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vGQSQAz9v6c
> 
> Thanks to Michael Kadie for helping me reduce the original full 
> rez 
> video and for putting it on Youtube. As is the norm for Youtube, 
> the 
> quality had to be reduced to make it fit. If you follow Michael's 
> links, 
> there are higher rez versions, too. I couldn't get the 80 meg DVD 
> quality Quicktime link to fully load and play, but the VCP quality 
> MPEG1 
> (24 megs) loads fairly quickly and is much clearer than the
> Youtube version.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the way we (I and my nephew, both with strong 
> musician 
> backgrounds) cut, spliced, s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d, and mixed the AC/DC 
> audio 
> track. If you pay attention, you'll notice how the rythm and the 
> timing 
> of lyrics fit the various scenes of the video...fun stuff! The 
> guys with 
> the Maserati were priceless! I just happened to have my camcorder 
> on at 
> the right time, I guess. I didn't realize it until months later, 
> that my 
> nephew, Wil, had captured the race from the other side and further 
> down 
> the track with his digital camera's limited video recording 
> capabilities. It was fun putting the two video segments together.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> See Ya....John
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi John;

Great vid! The Maz. took off like a, well, ConRail Freight train, 
compared to Zombie<g>!Talk about distances? Hah! WAS he in the same race?

Get the motor fixed so we have yet a better season! Thanks for putting 
it up for us masses!

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John Wayland" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, January 18, 2008 1:57 AM
Subject: [EVDL] White Zombie vs Maserati Video on Youtube


> Hello to All,
>
> Last weekend my nephew Wil Christensen and I put together a fun video I
> thought fellow EVers might enjoy. It's from the last day of drag racing
> (August 25th) with White Zombie in 2007 when we took part in the 'Street
> Warriorz' races at PIR. Running on the heavy lead acid pack and with the
> extra weight of the 6 point roll bar, and with a not-too-healthy Siamese
> 8 motor (that blew on the very next race against the Z06 Vette) the low
> 12 second pass isn't one of our best ETs, but the race was still a lot
> of fun.
>
> Make sure to have some high quality headphones plugged in to your
> computer or if listening with a good set of speakers with subwoofer
> audio setup, crank up the volume!:
>
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vGQSQAz9v6c
>
> Thanks to Michael Kadie for helping me reduce the original full rez
> video and for putting it on Youtube. As is the norm for Youtube, the
> quality had to be reduced to make it fit. If you follow Michael's links,
> there are higher rez versions, too. I couldn't get the 80 meg DVD
> quality Quicktime link to fully load and play, but the VCP quality MPEG1
> (24 megs) loads fairly quickly and is much clearer than the
> Youtube version.
>
> I hope you enjoy the way we (I and my nephew, both with strong musician
> backgrounds) cut, spliced, s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d, and mixed the AC/DC audio
> track. If you pay attention, you'll notice how the rythm and the timing
> of lyrics fit the various scenes of the video...fun stuff! The guys with
> the Maserati were priceless! I just happened to have my camcorder on at
> the right time, I guess. I didn't realize it until months later, that my
> nephew, Wil, had captured the race from the other side and further down
> the track with his digital camera's limited video recording
> capabilities. It was fun putting the two video segments together.
>
> Enjoy!
>
> See Ya....John
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.488 / Virus Database: 269.13.28/1023 - Release Date: 
> 9/22/2007 1:27 PM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My new sexiest thing a woman can say,
Suck Amps.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of MIKE WILLMON
Sent: Friday, January 18, 2008 3:52 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] White Zombie vs Maserati Video on Youtube

Hey John, Thats a most excellent adventure!!

Maserati Quattro-Porte Vs. Datsun Sia-Meese. (pronounced Dat-soon
si-a-mees-ee)

I didn't quite catch the money thing. He wasn't making a wager was he? It
sounded more like he was trying to buy 2 seconds, heh heh.......

Nice work on the video too. Might as well start working on your feature
length film; Jackie Chan slapstick style, or maybe ala Fast & Furious. Looks
like you'll have no problem finding talented fill ins for a crowd ;-)

Keep it up big guy and I may have to come down there so you can have some
real competition.
That and keep an eye on your motor guy ;-P He seems to be getting unwieldy
with that lighter and can of hair spray.



Later

Mike



----- Original Message -----
From: John Wayland <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, January 17, 2008 10:23 pm
Subject: [EVDL] White Zombie vs Maserati Video on Youtube
To: [email protected]

> Hello to All,
> 
> Last weekend my nephew Wil Christensen and I put together a fun 
> video I 
> thought fellow EVers might enjoy. It's from the last day of drag 
> racing 
> (August 25th) with White Zombie in 2007 when we took part in the 
> 'Street 
> Warriorz' races at PIR. Running on the heavy lead acid pack and 
> with the 
> extra weight of the 6 point roll bar, and with a not-too-healthy 
> Siamese 
> 8 motor (that blew on the very next race against the Z06 Vette) 
> the low 
> 12 second pass isn't one of our best ETs, but the race was still a 
> lot 
> of fun.
> 
> Make sure to have some high quality headphones plugged in to your 
> computer or if listening with a good set of speakers with 
> subwoofer 
> audio setup, crank up the volume!:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vGQSQAz9v6c
> 
> Thanks to Michael Kadie for helping me reduce the original full 
> rez 
> video and for putting it on Youtube. As is the norm for Youtube, 
> the 
> quality had to be reduced to make it fit. If you follow Michael's 
> links, 
> there are higher rez versions, too. I couldn't get the 80 meg DVD 
> quality Quicktime link to fully load and play, but the VCP quality 
> MPEG1 
> (24 megs) loads fairly quickly and is much clearer than the
> Youtube version.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the way we (I and my nephew, both with strong 
> musician 
> backgrounds) cut, spliced, s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d, and mixed the AC/DC 
> audio 
> track. If you pay attention, you'll notice how the rythm and the 
> timing 
> of lyrics fit the various scenes of the video...fun stuff! The 
> guys with 
> the Maserati were priceless! I just happened to have my camcorder 
> on at 
> the right time, I guess. I didn't realize it until months later, 
> that my 
> nephew, Wil, had captured the race from the other side and further 
> down 
> the track with his digital camera's limited video recording 
> capabilities. It was fun putting the two video segments together.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> See Ya....John
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John ! GREAT Video ! http://youtube.com/watch?v=vGQSQAz9v6c

Especially, having a second camera guy/gal up track
to see the WZ at speed.

Did the guy in the Maz.. know he was going to get beat that bad ?? Or 
did he go along with the whole thing.
-- 
Steven S. Lough, Pres.
Seattle EV Association
6021 32nd Ave. N.E.
Seattle, WA 98115-7230
Day: 206 850-8535
Eve: 206 524-1351
e-mail: [email protected]
web: http://www.seattleeva.org

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Wayland <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Thanks to Michael Kadie for helping me reduce the original full rez
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Great video. Well done!

>. It was fun putting the two video segments together.

I especially liked it when you put the two cute "segments" 
together at the very end. 

Bill Dube'


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about Tim's sign language at the very first two seconds of the clip :-O




----- Original Message -----
From: Bill Dube <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, January 18, 2008 2:13 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] White Zombie vs Maserati Video on Youtube
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> Great video. Well done!
> 
> >. It was fun putting the two video segments together.
> 
> I especially liked it when you put the two cute "segments" 
> together at the very end. 
> 
> Bill Dube'
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey John, all

I've been wanting to do / see an EV music video for a
while now so that was a hoot. BTW, Thanks for rubbing
it in that I missed that EVent with the suck amps
twins, PUTZ! 

If I can put in more requests maybe we can start a
"Suck Amps" quote contest at all the EVents, LMAO!

It looked to me like Tim cut a good light but the
difference in launches made it look like the Maz was
taking off from a stop sign 8^o

Anyway, fun video, would love to see more clips
spliced to music 8^) On the next one see if you can't
end it with WZ running from the cops from the police
vids you got.
Hey great way to start the weekend!
Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


____________________________________________________________________________________
Looking for last minute shopping deals? 
Find them fast with Yahoo! Search. http://tools.search.yahoo.com/newsearch/category.php?category=shopping

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool video.

I don't mean to start a heads up vs bracket racing war, but is some 
of the IMPRESSIVE spanking off the line that WZ gives the Maserati 
driver reaction time or is mostly the cars?




> John Wayland wrote:
> > Hello to All,
> > Last weekend my nephew Wil Christensen and I put together a fun
> > video I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One of the neat characteristics of an electric motor is they develop maximum torque at 0 RPM or start. A gas engine reaches it at about 3000 RPM. So an electric should have an advantage off the line.

-----Original Message-----
From: John in Ma <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, January 19, 2008 10:16 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] White Zombie vs Maserati Video on Youtube

Cool video.

I don't mean to start a heads up vs bracket racing war, but is some 
of the IMPRESSIVE spanking off the line that WZ gives the Maserati 
driver reaction time or is mostly the cars?




> John Wayland wrote:
> > Hello to All,
> > Last weekend my nephew Wil Christensen and I put together a fun
> > video I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John in Ma <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I don't mean to start a heads up vs bracket racing war, but is some
> > of the IMPRESSIVE spanking off the line that WZ gives the Maserati
> > driver reaction time or is mostly the cars?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to John and All,

Glad to hear that many have enjoyed the video.



> John in Ma wrote:
> 
> >Cool video.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 1/19/2008 1:49:35 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> ie vs Maserati Video on Youtube 
> Date:1/19/2008 1:49:35 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to John and All,
> 
> Glad to hear that many have enjoyed the video.
> 


> > John in Ma wrote:
> >
> > >Cool video.
> > >
> ...


----------

